# Liquid Air for Lung Fibrosis



## lumincat (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I wonder if there is anyone out there who knows anything about the providing of liquid air to people with lung fibrosis. We currently live in Austria and are hoping to move to Portugal later this year. My parents will be moving with us and we are all expats from the UK.

My mum has lung firbrosis and type 1 diabetes, we currently get free medication and air for her in Austria due to her being british and also not receiving much of a pension. Can anyone tell me if they know anything about this kind of thing in Portugal. We will be moving to Pedrogao Grande, we have land there and will be starting to build soon.

We are also looking for a house to rent for 3 months in the Pedrogao Grande area, a house with 3 bedrooms and a garden, also we have 2 cats and a small yorkshire terrier (all house tranined) which we will need to bring with us for the 3 months. If all going well, we could extend the renting for 1 year until the house is built.

I really need to know about the process of getting liquid air delivered to the house for my mum. 

I would really apprciate any kind of feed back on this subject as it is really important for us.

Thanking you all for this great website
kind regard
LUMINCAT


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As a UK Pensioner then your mother will have no problem registering with the Portuguese Health Service, whether she would be entitled to totally free medical treatment will depend on her medical condition (and I'm not certain whether lung fibrosis is a listed condition) I'm also not certain that as a non National that her low income would entitle her to lesser or no cost, health care in Portugal.

This site might be of some use in finding information, but I would think the best course of action is to visit the Centre de Saude or the Regional authorities for your area and discuss situation so you know where you are. Afraid what one person gets in one area doesn't follow for all areas.

RESPIRA alerta: Nem todos tm acesso ao oxignio lquido . Para que no lhe falte o ar.com


----------

